# Lightning!



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Hope you enjoy this tutorial, please poke around and check out our other projects!

SteveO
www.garageofevil.com

Lightning Machine Tutorial:
http://www.garageofevil.com/projects/color_organ.php


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

seems that lighting tutorial is pretty easy thanks


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I was looking at your site last night. I like the direct links and part numbers to specific items & product photos of what you're talking about.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Just so happens...I already have your site bookmarked as a fav!
Thanks!


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

*thanks!*

Thanks for the encouraging words. The site is actually a team effort between my buddy Geoff - we does all the hard work and gets paid in beer - and myself, who does the artwork(?), contributes some of the tutorials, links and general flotsam/jetsam.


----------

